# Userbox Swap Meet!



## IndigoClaudia (May 11, 2020)

Recently, everybody has been putting userboxes in there signatures. I think this would be a good place to put everyone's userboxes here, and then anyone can download and use them as they wish.



Spoiler: Here are mine





































































Credit: Bluwiikoon







and there are more and they are all here: 



http://imgur.com/a/SlXI3R4

If the embed thing works, just cycle between them to download! :D otherwise, just click.




Please put your userboxes here for other people to use! Even if it seems weird and irrelevant to others.


----------



## Mawile (May 11, 2020)

As per request, here is part 1 of my current selection of userboxes, all pulled from tumblr/wikipedia



Spoiler: part 1


----------



## Mawile (May 11, 2020)

And here is part 2, since I can't post more than 20 embedded images in one post



Spoiler: part 2


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 12, 2020)

Huge fan of some of the meta userboxes Mawile has shared :3 It's always really fun to see peoples' userboxes whilst browsing!

I've only made three so far, but I hope they're sufficiently entertaining.



Spoiler: My boxes


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


>


hey it's @mewtini.


----------



## Novae (May 12, 2020)

Eifie said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


see this is why I want a wowee reaction to be added


----------



## mewtini (May 12, 2020)

Eifie said:


> hey it's @mewtini.


it's mew_two_ and victini! stop this blasphemy


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2020)

How did you make those, Bluwiikoon? Did you use a template or something? :O 



Spoiler



(from userboxings.tumblr.com)


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 12, 2020)

Love those boxes!!

I basically uhhh just tried to mimic the formatting of the medium-sized boxes I've seen (I hadn't really experienced Mawile's ones at that point). Made a little box with a PMD icon in it, and then made some space for words with more border around it :D So I guess I kind of made my own template now, haha!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/vEWb0J1


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

Ack i love all these userboxes!


----------



## haneko (May 12, 2020)

My old userboxes, plus one extra.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

@mewtini i wanna see your userboxes.


----------



## mewtini (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> @mewtini i wanna see your userboxes.


girl, i got you. my collection is kind of baby compared to everyone else's tho


Spoiler: aw yeah


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

I admit i stole your random capitals userbox.


----------

